# OSGi: Service registrieren



## Generic1 (30. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich einen Service registrieren möchte in OSGi, dann geht das ganz einfach mit:


```
public void start(...) {
context.registerService(CommnadProvider.class.getName(), this, null);
}
```

wenn der Service aber nicht this ist sondern in einer eigenen Klasse, kann ich dann schreiben:


```
public void start(...) {
context.registerService(CommnadProvider.class.getName(), new MyCommandProvider(), null);
```


----------



## faetzminator (30. Jun 2010)

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## HoaX (2. Jul 2010)

Warum probierst dus nicht einfach aus?


----------

